# Frustrated



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Went to a place that I know a local pack of yotes hang out. Crept in from a direction where they shouldn't be able to either see or wind me. Set up the FX5 and commenced with a little kitten distress....real low volume....nothing. Waited about 5 minutes and gave them a little more kitten distress, a little more volume....nothing. Waited about 5 more minutes and gave an interrogation howl...nothing. Left the area after dark and go home. My friend that lives across the street calls me up about 8 and says that the pack opened up in the thicket I was watching about 45 minutes after dark. What's up with that. I know that they haven't been called at but 1 additional time and that was by me. I killed 6 in this general area last year but haven't had any luck this year. How about it experts, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The thing you're doing wrong is beating yourself up over it. I made 20 sets this weekend. Saw 26 coyotes on those sets collectivley. How many did we call in??? Very few... I've been doing this long enough to know that it's just the way it goes some times. Yes it's frustrating to watch a coyote ignore you through the scope while you call. Try a different sound, then try another, And another until you trigger it. Many times they wont be triggered at all. But not every time.

If you want to be a successfull caller YOU MUST BE HEAD STRONG and NEVER GIVE UP. Even Randy Anderson himself said once "I dont have these coyotes figured out yet, But if you do, I'll come to your seminar".

We stuck to it this weekend and never gave up. I ended up calling a few in and we even got a couple. But thats 20 frickin sets. 16 of those sets were pure frustrating. Didn't even call one in till the last set of a full day of calling.

You're feeling defeated after one set...... Pick your head up soldier and get your a$$ back out on the battle field.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That advice comes w/ a hefty price--Priceless BB. Being an optimist is one of the most lethal weapons money can't buy in the outdoors IMO. Keeping spirits and stamina high is the key to a good time no matter the outcome.
:beer:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

thats what weeds out the weekend warriors. also hunting coyotes is such a different ballgame from deer hunting or ducks whatever, thats why i got into yotes cause mainly deer hunting got to easy it wasnt fun anymore. took me 2 fricken years to get a coyote and im still at it. But i can blame that on the eastern ND coyote population :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you want frustration, come to Illinois. Nobody will give permission to hunt, what little land I do have, I overhunt, and the coyotes haven't and won't respond. Had 8 inches of new snow last week, then turned cold 0 degrees(awesome right) NOT, 2 days later (the weekend of course) it was 60 degrees and raining, last night we got 6 inches of rain and now everything is flooded.
I think I'm gonna sell all my guns and go to the bar


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Like Bloodyblinddoors said don't beat yourself up about it.

Two years ago BradT brought me to a spot of his to call for a day. I ended up shooting my first coyote and a double on the first stand. We ended up shooting 6 coyotes that day. What a way to be introduced to the sport!

Well when he took off to WY to hunt for a living he gave me access to that land. I was SO looking forward to my first calling trip of the year this fall. I went to the land, camped in the landowners hayfield by myself, had a few beers and sat by the fire and heard two different packs howling over the hills on the pastures I would hunt the next morning. That night in my tent I woke up every half hour to hear coyotes yipping and yapping. I shouldn't have to tell you but I could barely sleep I was so excited. Well I went home the next night with NO fur in my truck. Got skunked and only had a standoff with one coyote.

Went back there after the snow and we ended up seeing 8 coyotes, calling in 5, shooting 1 and missing 2. (Not a good day shooting but a great calling day)

Some days it's good and some days its horsecrap. But you can still enjoy being out there.

Like I tell my track girls when they have a bad race....the bad days make the good days so much sweeter!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

If you think that is frustrating just wait till you can get a whole pack to light up and howl to beat hell close to you and they won't respond to anything. Or as BB mentioned you can get a visual on them and they wont even repond to you. The thing that i would do in your situation is try to locat exactly where they are howling from then try to be in the near area jsut before sundown. If you read enough about coyotes you will see that they can be creatures of habit and be in a certain area in a certain time of day.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

lyonch said:


> The thing that i would do in your situation is try to locat exactly where they are howling from then try to be in the near area jsut before sundown. [/ quote].
> 
> That's exactly what I did. Set up on the place I knew they hung out right before dark thirty....still no luck. And to the others, I didn't say I was giving up...just frustrated with this particular pack of yotes. I'll get one or two of their ***** yet. :sniper:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

good to hear!!! You will get them. Just invest the time and effort and they will die to your sounds and gun.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yote numbers are on the rise for a reason. They are cagey.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

YEA DOGKILLER I DONE THE SAME THING HERE OUT OF ROCKY MOUNT.. KNOW WHERE THERE IS A PACK OF MAYBE 4 OR 5 AND THEY WOULDN'T RESPOND AT ALL. WILL GO ONE AFTERNOON AND HOWL AND SEE WHAT I GET. GOOD LUCK UP THERE WHERE YOU ARE... THIS BE THE GMAN!!!![/b]


----------

